# I want a reliable tailgate spreader



## LushLawns (Sep 17, 2011)

Like it says, I would like hear your opinions backed by facts on your choice of tailgate spreaders. I will be using bagged salt, I have 12 lots 3 which are about 2 acres the rest are all smaller than a half acre. This will be my only spreader other than a walk behind JIC this one goes down. I do have two other trucks I can put the spreader on if the truck goes down. I should also mention I'd prefer to have a spreader that mounts just to the receiver hitch of the truck. I may even go with one of the new remotes just for added ability of being able to take it from truck to truck. I may even have one truck hard wired i Like back ups! 

I've been looking at the SnoEx575, the Boss TGS600, SnoWay 6 cubic ft, 
Salt Dogg TGS03. these are a few Ive been considering. I could go with a low capacity unit it just seems to me the smallest units seem to be small on performance and features that keep them running appropriately. 

I dont want a huge tailgate Salter Salt Dogg TGS07.

I look forward to hearing your experiences. xysport


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Interested as well. Looking to upgrade out tailgate salters this year.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Western 1000

Had one that I used for over 9 years and still worked like new when I sold it. Never replaced one part on it. Greased the bottom bearing after each use and the top bearing every 25 hours of use. Over loaded it as far as what the suggested capacity was and always served me well.

If you want to use it on 2 trucks just buy 2 harness' and have one installed in second truck. Controller can be switched over with the salter. Thumbs Up

Had my BOSS dealer tell me not to buy the BOSS salter and that was all he sold so that told me something right there. Maybe they have improved there tailgate salters by now as that was 8 years ago.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We used a Fisher 1000 for years with zero problems especially when we ran bagged salt. We added a small vibrator to it and ran bulk through it for 2 seasons then upgraded to a v box. Thats going to be a real pita doing all that salting with a tailgate spreader but do what ya got to do. But again, you can't go wrong with a Fisher 1000 or like Reaper said, a Western 1000 (same thing).


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Snowex 575 or 1075. They are bullet proof.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Have to third the Western 1000/Fisher 1000/Blizzard LP-8 ... they just don't die or go through parts. We sell them and never see 'em again unless they guy has it on when picking up his salt. Good rigs.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I have Snowex 575 and Sno way 9cf. I prefer the Snowex due to lower profile, easier to load. Both have been great machines with just normal servicing.

If I remember right, Snowex has a wireless controller now for the bigger units. I would think you could run a power supply pretty easy to the spreader on all trucks, with a wireless controller. I could not see paying for 3 setups for 1 spreader.

I have even thought with a wireless controller, just upgrade my power to the trailer plug for the required amps.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

Had 2 Boss tailgaters and was great. I crashed one and the other I have for a backup since I just bought a v-box last week. I left harness and controller for it still hooked up.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Buyers TGS05B with swing mount. You can get the whole thing delivered from Angelo's. Put a vibrator on it and you'll be able to run anything you want through it. We have two, one has probably had over 200 ton through it. We love ours.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Some good options here.

>I hated the western 2000. Horrible!
>Loved the snow way 9cf. Had two - works awesome.

All tail gates may have up ticks and problems. 6cf will be too small for you. You need to keep it clean, lubed.

Most hate theirs when they let the salt rock up over night.

With your size you might want to even consider the salt dogg 1.5 yard v box. It's electric, works great, easy and reliable. Good price point too.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I've run Snowex 575 for years without issue. I liked that size for my excursion because it didn't require straps or anything extra to hold it besides the hitch. I ran a 1075 for 2 seasons but it really needed some straps to keep it stable when loaded. ( i used the hitch mount) It was also a great spreader. I don't have any input on other brands since that all i ever used though.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

There are a lot of great units these days, how well they hold up really depends on you. I think you need to tear them down after 2-3 seasons (ideally every season after use), because there are places that salt hides that you can't clean well no matter how well you pressure wash them...especially the dual auger type systems. 

The best thing that I ever did was spend a little extra & replace all the fasteners with stainless steel. It makes it a breeze to disassemble the next time around, especially if something locks up on you at 4:00 AM. There are the occasional rocks & pieces of steel (from the cutters of mining equipment) that sometimes get through and jamb the auger.

I have a SnowEx1875 on it's forth season, it does everything that I want it to do. I will not let salt sit inside of any spreader for obvious reasons, which is why I tend to avoid the tub insert type of units. I don't mind shoveling to fill the unit, as opposed to knowing at some point a tub of salt will freeze up under the right conditions. 

There is something to be said for the Western and Boss units that can be mounted/dismounted with one person...just roll it into place and click, click...it's on. I've heard good things about those units as well.

Greasing bearings regularly will save a lot of heartache down the road on any unit that requires grease. A somewhat serious user who drops a lot of material (bulk) will probably be using one of these type of units...if they have reason to stay w/ a gate type of spreader and not upgrading to something bigger. If only using bags, it may be overkill & not worth the extra expense.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

coldcoffee;1664449 said:


> There are a lot of great units these days, how well they hold up really depends on you. I think you need to tear them down after 2-3 seasons (ideally every season after use), because there are places that salt hides that you can't clean well no matter how well you pressure wash them...especially the dual auger type systems.
> 
> The best thing that I ever did was spend a little extra & replace all the fasteners with stainless steel. It makes it a breeze to disassemble the next time around, especially if something locks up on you at 4:00 AM. There are the occasional rocks & pieces of steel (from the cutters of mining equipment) that sometimes get through and jamb the auger.


A complete wash down after every use, yearly tear down, (clean everything, a new coat of paint) and SS fasteners with anti-seize.
I have a 8yr old Meyer with a vibrator that I run bagged and bagged / sand mix through that won't die, it's all about maintenance.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

You are going to salt 10 acres with a tailgate unit?


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would cast my vote for Snowex. I've had/had Western and Buyers/Salt Dogg spreaders and they have not impressed me much at all compared to the snowex. 

I agree though, that is going to be a lot of salting with one tailgate spreader, especially if your using bagged material.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*snowex*

I've had really good luck with our SnowEx salters. Been using them many years and even though they are not the cheapest, they do work year after year.

Feel free to call if you want any personal input on the product. We run several of them.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought a Snowex 1075 with the swing a way mount last year and ran a pallet and a half through it with no issues. Very easy to instal and use and the swing a way mount is epic. I can still use the bed all season without lifting things over the side. It also holds 8-9 50# bags so you can spread for awhile before you need to fill it again.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

terrapro;1664570 said:


> You are going to salt 10 acres with a tailgate unit?


X 2. At least get a small v box that can hold 1.5 yards. Time is money. Switch to bulk salt and it will quickly pay for itself just on the salt savings alone.


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Meyers 400 unit for a guy who would only be using this a handful of times a year? The snoex575 would run 1500 bucks, and the Meyers 400 would be around 800. Anybody using these?

The snoex unit looks like it would run 1500 bucks, plus 250 for shipping to get it here. I can order the meyer 400 through home depot and pick it up locally. Complete newb to the salt spreading business, and have spent the last few hours on the searches....LOL...so give me some insight if possible, thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

We run many SnowEx spreaders are are very happy with them. They do cost more to purchase, but the overall cost per hour and return on investment is awesome.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't rule out the gold standard ! Run bulk salt, sand/salt mix. Built like a little v box.


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

leigh;1678974 said:


> Don't rule out the gold standard ! Run bulk salt, sand/salt mix. Built like a little v box.


Help me out here, what brand and model is that? Im not sure Ill be able to find bulk here due to my location. Based on the amount ill be using per year, I will probably be limited to just bagged...but curious about this model in your picture. Especially because it will run a salt/sand mix.

Im hoping to expand this service in the local area, and am researching to add this service to my business.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

It's an "air flow". I had one as my first sander 20 years ago. Bought one recently as a back-up. It will run anything,bagged bulk, sand etc.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leigh;1679872 said:


> It's an "air flow". I had one as my first sander 20 years ago. Bought one recently as a back-up. It will run anything,bagged bulk, sand etc.


Care to share the cost of a new one asumming you bought new.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BUFF;1679883 said:


> Care to share the cost of a new one asumming you bought new.


No idea.I bought a used one as part of a package deal(boss vxt, ariens blower, air flow sander with an extra parts/repair ) from a friend of mine who was getting out of the buss.. Back in the day they were around 2k.


----------

